# Yes, you can hunt



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

successfully with airguns.I see a few posts where people think its silly, or whatever.
Here are some facts..
It WILL make you a better shooter. A majority of the airgun hunters take head shots. How big is a squirrels head!?
You also have to get closer to your game because the average maximum yardage to shoot accurately and / or humanely is out to 50 -60 yards depending on the airgun.A lot keep it to aroung 30 - 40 yards, again deoending on the airgun and your skill level.

If you choose the right airgun, caliber, and pellet for THAT airgun, you will be amazed at the accuracy you will get if you do your part. Spring piston airguns are known for being difficult to shoot because of "double recoil". Not all of them are, but most are.
It takes a lot of patience and practice, but when you get it down, you will be amazed at how well you shoot your powder burners.

There are several types of airguns. Pump guns, spring piston, nitro-piston, co2, and pcp. 
People hunt big game very successfully with pcp airguns. Check this out: http://americanairgunhunter.com/

You can practice / plink all day in your own back yard [usually] for almost nothing. No going to the range or out in the woods. No gas used and no travel time, which means more trigger time!

After getting really good with your airguns it is really fun to outshoot your friends that think you are wasting time! [Especially when you do it with THIER guns.]
Here are some more links for those that are interested: http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ind ... f71d73;www
http://www.pyramydair.com/ http://www.network54.com/Forum/275684/ http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/

H


----------

